# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software)  سوني تستعرض أندرويد 4.1.1 على حاسب Xperia S اللوحي

## mohamed73

كانت شركة سوني قد أعلنت الأسبوع الماضي  عن عزمها توفير تحديث أندرويد 4.1.1 (جيلي بين) لأصحاب الحواسب اللوحية من  نوع Sony Xperia Tablet S، وأشارت بأن التحديث سيصل في البداية للمستخدمين  في الولايات المتحدة وكندا وأمريكا اللاتينية، وقد بدأ التحديث بالوصول  رسميًا لبعض مستخدمي الحاسب اللوحي بالفعل.
وقد نشرت الشركة اليوم  فيديو جديد يوضح التحسينات في الأداء التي طرأت على الحاسب اللوحي بالتحديث  الجديد، بالإضافة إلى تطبيق TV SideView، وتحسينات في واجهة المستخدم  الخاصة بالكاميرا، وتحديث تطبيق الموسيقى WALKMAN، وكذلك هو الحال مع  تطبيقي الألبومات والأفلام، بالإضافة إلى استعراض تطبيقات تطفو على الشاشة  مثل متصفح الإنترنت.
إليك الفيديو السريع الذي نشرته الشركة والذي يُظهر معظم الميزات الجديدة التي جلبها التحديث:  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 يُذكر أن سوني كانت قد قالت عبر تغريدة نشرتها على تويتر قبل أيام  بأن العمل على تحديث أندرويد 4.1 (جيلي بين) لعدد من هواتفها قد وصل إلى  مراحله النهائية، ووعدت بتقديم المزيد من المعلومات خلال الأيام القليلة  القادمة.

----------


## AZOZTI

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

